# Anybody know a good insurance company for me (18)



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

I've just phoned Liverpool Victoria insurance (Which my Nissan March is insured with).

I asked for a quote on my Skyline. Bearing in mind it is a non-turbo, but still has the RB20DE engine.

She asked me if it was a GTE. I said it was a GTS, and she said

"I'm sorry but we can't insure you on this. I'm not really suprised considering it's a Nissan Skyline".

I don't want anybody telling me how there is no point in trying to get insured, but when I have the car finished... and ready for the road I will be 19.

She said that we won't insure anyone on a Nissan Skyline under the age of 25!

Now I know there are people on here that are under 21 who own a Skyline. What insurance company are you with?

I'm not bothered about cost of insurance, as it's one of my hobbies... and I will chuck most of my money at it (Like I am now), to get it insured.

Thanks,
-Elliot


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Elliot, hope you're well mate. Here are a few that have been mentioned before, hope it helps 

http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/
http://www.tescofinance.com/personal/finance/
http://www.elephant.co.uk/


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Dan,

I'm well thanks, hope you are too?

Thanks.  I've e-mailed Adrien Flux for a quote, so shall see what they come up with.

Thanks,
-Elliot


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Elliot,

A Plan did the Bomber, now do the orange, and the evo and their sister company does the audi, the landie and my mates two cars. Always good price, always excellent service, and they actually TRY to help. 0845 071 1234

Hope that helps mate.

J.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi J,

Thanks for that mate.  I will give them a ring tommorow, and see what they can do for me. 

Thanks,
-Elliot


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thinking about this and post I may have made previously on young skyline drivers, I take them back.
There are young drivers out there with too much money driving their cars like idiots as money is no object.
You have spent a lot of time and effort putting your project car together and therefore will be taking care of it and taking it easy on the road. I think that matters and your future insurance company should take this into consideration


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the post.  I would hope my future insurance company would take it into consideration, as I have owned the car for nearly 2 years now. I've spent a lot of money on the car buying parts, infact I must of spent around £2700-£3000 on parts for it now... and it still isn't finished.

It will only be a short while untill it's complete, as the warmer weather, and longer days are on their way. I should be able to spend much more time working on it. 

Thanks,
-Elliot


----------

